# Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints :D



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Well, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3136395
I begin Monday for training at the Nissan dealership, the sales manager of the BPG store works there currently, and will be transferring when the store opens (May 1st). I believe i should have a good store, buick has sales, pontiac sells well, and GMC is up and coming and has a solid lineup. Now...
What was the ONE trick that helped you the most?
The most important words of advice ever uttered to you?
The worst mistake you ever made (other than becoming a salesman)?
Something helpful for a 20 year old, selling Buicks to those on their deathbeds...
Other ideas, hints, etc


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Work every car deal like you don't know anything. As you move forward, think back to what you did your second month in the car business and keep doing that.
Knowledge is power, unless your a car salesmen. Trust your mamager to guide you. Once you start thinking to much, you second guess yourself.
And don't try to work numbers over the phone. You will never do anything but crack yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (TRegKnowItAll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRegKnowItAll* »_Work every car deal like you don't know anything. As you move forward, think back to what you did your second month in the car business and keep doing that.


Exactly. I call it the idiot button. Know when to be smart, and when not to be. What's the rate for 60 months? I don't know, but I'll find out. 
Your manager is there to guide you, so you can make money, and so he can make money. Listen to him, and don't learn too much. 
Take as many ups as you can, don't be scared to ask for the sale, and keep up your enthusiasm.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_What was the ONE trick that helped you the most?

When negotiating the deal, use silence as your friend. A long period of silence and someone will break ... let that be your buyer.









_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_The most important words of advice ever uttered to you?

Get the cash! No matter what it takes, get something from the buyer -- be it his car keys, title to his car, down payment, etc., GET IT! If you let the customer walk off the lot without leaving something, you have LOST THE SALE. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_The worst mistake you ever made (other than becoming a salesman)?

Not necessarily pertinent to being a salesperson per se, but I wish I would have gotten into the buy here/pay here business a long time ago. There is no money in new cars (had a new car ticket years ago).

_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Something helpful for a 20 year old, selling Buicks to those on their deathbeds...

Sell them on the comfort features, reliability and safety of the vehicle. Focus on how roomy it is, how easy the controls are to operate, how the car makes you "feel" young, what Consumer Reports has to say about it and what a great value it is. Make Bessy feel like she's buying what will eventually be a family heirloom. And above all, DON'T GET TECHNICAL WITH AN OLD LADY. It will confuse her and make her want to go home and think about it. Don't let that happen. Old ladies are CASH BUYERS. GET SOME OF THAT CASH!


----------



## m_parallel (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Jetdrivr)*

"How to close every sale," by Joe Girard, is a quick, simple read and his selling tips compliment my personality.
This business is full of people who will talk your ears off. Believe nothing you hear and half of what you see. You're not at work to make friends.


----------



## msvw22 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sell with your ears not with your mouth.


----------



## MKVnick (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

I'm not uber experienced by any stretch. I've only been doing this for a little over two years but my one piece of advice to you would be to sell as many used cars as you can. If your dealership offers a certified pre-owned program, try your best to "switch" you new car customers to used cars. You'll make 3X as much money, and I think that's being conservative.
Best of luck, it's a fun business! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hours kinda suck though... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (MKVnick)*

Wow, this forum is not usually friendly towards the sales associates. I won't be surprised if someone jumps in soon and starts whaling on all of us for using "sales tactics"
The best advice I can give you is to ask your client a lot of good questions.....you're a salesperson, not a clerk. Don't let the client steer you. By asking the right questions, you are in control as well as being better able to assist your client because you know more about them, what they're looking for, etc.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (JLoh)*

Find out as much information as possible up front.
On a test drive, ask them "What are you driving now? What are you planning on doing with it?"
LISTEN! If they are walking around the car and you see their eyes light up when they see the spoiler, or the headlights, or the feel of the leather, USE that in your demo. Focus on what stimulates them.
Lastly, STAY ETHICAL! There are some shady tactics in the business (especially in the Domestic dealerships







) but the thing I keep hearing most from my customers is that the experience was different with me.
I'm 21, look on the younger side, go to school full-time, and work full time, and I sell more than 75%/ of the sales force every month.
I sell BMW's, which means I mostly sell to successful people with families and kids, so I use that to my advantage.
I talk about myself, tell them I'm a full-time student, tell them my GPA, tell them I'm putting myself through school with no free time, and the clients love that, especially older ones. It makes them want to buy from me to help me. They tell me how great it is that I am so mature, and so financially stable at my age, and how great it is that I am putting myself through school. They warm up to me instantly 
I do things differently, but I just kind of found my style. Even my GSM told me he hasn't seen anybody use an approach like mine, but it's working.
Find your way of doing things, and stick to it, but use your age to your advantage. 
The older clients look at the young generation as techie, informative, and intelligent, so use it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2ndTimesACharm at 2:15 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What's the rate for 60 months? _I don't know, but I'll find out._ 

From a buyer's perspective, the single biggest turnoff that I saw when I was shopping were salespeople who make up obviously BS answers instead of saying "I don't know, but I'll find out" and then finding the correct answer.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

The tips in this forum reveal exactly why I will always buy via the Internet sales department, have an offer before I even leave home, and why I will always have financing lined up ahead of time.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_The tips in this forum reveal exactly why I will always buy via the Internet sales department, have an offer before I even leave home, and why I will always have financing lined up ahead of time.

I knew this was coming....I can see the future!!!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (JLoh)*

That's nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_The tips in this forum reveal exactly why I will always buy via the Internet sales department, have an offer before I even leave home, and why I will always have financing lined up ahead of time.

It's a smart way for you to save time/money/hassle etc. The thing is, a lot of people still wonder on the lot without knowing everything, and being somewhat clueless salesperson when it comes to small details helps close deals. Most people aren't too smart, and freak out when buying things, so the less they know, the better.
The internet department and my job is to pander to those who need all the nitty gritty information, and want to be clued in on everything. I personally would only do business over the internet, as I am the same way as you. But to be successful on the floor, you need to know when to shut your mouth.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was given this negotiation tape by some guy( I wish I could remember his name and what I did with it) but it helped me tremendously....he broke down the elements of the sale, the personality types (tech, comfort, ego etc.) that you sell to and how to sell them....
it gave me a guideline of where we were at in the negotiation so you knew what to do.....
I honed my skill at the swap meet ( I was uemployed at the time, liquidating someone's inventory) I was able to really try out the methods...then move to high end watches worth much more than the cars were talking about here.....get exposure to a 'weathier' clientel....
and then have applied it to building my own business......
so learn the quidelines of negotiation, pay attention, learn to read people and have intergrity....so you can sleep at night..........
you will be successful.......you may not be #1 every month but you will be consistant.........and don't bring your emotions to work.....
sales can be loads of fun.........just keep the ego at bay....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (mauslick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauslick* »_you may not be #1 every month but you will be consistant.........

Figured I would quote this one. I sell the same amount every month. Month in, month out, I will pull the same amount of cars. Slow months, good months etc. I'm just that type of person. Don't worry when other salesmen are ahead, behind etc. Just go to work, make your money, and be done with it.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how about "sell the sizzle, not the steak."
There are 5 main buying motives for a car.
Safety, Performance, Appearance, Economy, and Durability. You can use the acronym SPACED to remember. All buyers fit into one or two categories, and don't usually care about the others. You need to quickly identify which kind of buyer you are talking to.
The best way to do that is to ask what kind of car they have now, what they like about it and what they dislike, that will usually tell you what category they fall in.
If you have a performance buyer, they probably don't give a crap less about active restraints, or how many thousands of airbags the car has. A Safety buyer doesn't usually care about 0-60 time, or the torque and when it reaches its peak.
You as a sales consultant need to know all this knowledge, but don't waste peoples time telling them about what they don't care about.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*

u wouldn't happen to work for UAG would you?


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (JLoh)*

1. Be honest, If you lie it will more than likley come back to bite you, You also will lose a return client down the road.
2. Stay away from the groups of sales people. They're usually being negative about something.
3. Go to work to work. Leave all your personnal problems at the door.
4. Ask everyone for referrals, whether they're sold or unsold. 
5. Follow up with everyone, Once again, sold or unsold. 
6. Start creating a personnal "Library" on sales books. Also, pick up some type of sales or motivational cd and listen to it every morning on your way to work.
If you have any questions feel free to pm or email me. I have been selling Nissan's for 7 years now and 90% of my sales every month are folks that I have sold cars previously, or their friends and family.
Good luck! the car business can be very fun and lucrative while being truthful, honest and sincere.
It can also be a royal pain in the butt.
p.s. Don't worry about money, worry about production. <-- That works for me.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kidmagic313131 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hondas!!!


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

First of all congradulations, you are in for a career filled with excitement and rewards. You can bet if you put you self into it, you will go far. The best that I can tell you is that you will make your deals and see more challenges along the way. The key to success is the repeat buisness. This is the heart of the buisness. People will follow you where ever you go as long as you follow up and keep them serviced well. The rest is all spelled out for you. You should never play dumb. If you play dumb you decieve yourself


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (msvw22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msvw22* »_Sell with your ears not with your mouth.

You can pretty much end the thread with this statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

I have yet to be able to sell, but i am learning. It is SOOOO similar to serving at a restaurant imo.
Be honest. if you dont know, say you dont know and that you will find out. If something isnt right, listen, and then review what they said and see what is wrong.
I have gone on 3 test drives now. by myself with others, it is always interesting. Every time i try to get them to talk about themselves because i have learned, no one wants to listen, but everyone wants a listener. those who listen best are remembered best.


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: (Buran)*

RE: "Reasons to buy over the internet." Absolutely. All these tips from salesmen "... use silence, let the customer break first; get the title or keys; sell sizzle, not steak..." show exactly what contempt we are held in by the salesman. And then they wonder why customers walk in with an attitude.
The smart customer doesn't walk in at all, except to sign the papers. I'm almost 70 now, and I've been buying cars for 50 years, and I rarely encountered a salesman who really added value to the transaction. Now, I will ONLY buy via internet. The store that doesn't "do business that way" will not be doing business with me. 


_Modified by melech at 11:35 AM 4-29-2007_


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (melech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melech* »_RE: "Reasons to buy over the internet." Absolutely. All these tips from salesmen "... use silence, let the customer break first; get the title or keys; sell sizzle, not steak..." show exactly what contempt we are held in by the salesman. And then they wonder why customers walk in with an attitude.


Has it not occured to you that not everyone is a car enthusiast and may not know a spark plug from a head gasket?
Is it really wrong to interview what is important to someone so one can cater a demonstration of the vehicle based on that person's hotspots?
Sales really is about selling on emotions and benefits, but that can be done in a fair and honest way


----------



## ByAirorByWater (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Well, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3136395
I begin Monday for training at the Nissan dealership, the sales manager of the BPG store works there currently, and will be transferring when the store opens (May 1st). I believe i should have a good store, buick has sales, pontiac sells well, and GMC is up and coming and has a solid lineup. Now...
What was the ONE trick that helped you the most?
The most important words of advice ever uttered to you?
The worst mistake you ever made (other than becoming a salesman)?
Something helpful for a 20 year old, selling Buicks to those on their deathbeds...
Other ideas, hints, etc










I will give you a piece of advice that will take you far through your whole career no matter what you are selling.
"* Never ever ever ever ignore the wife, I don't care if the husband is buying a work truck for him or a sports car for him the wife is always the decision maker.*
When it comes down the the major decision of yes or no even if she has said nothing the whole time, he will look to her for the final call.


----------



## VWPOKER19 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

does that internet guy fron boardwalk sell cars, or just fire away on vortex all day? no offense bro. Your all over the on this thing. Im new, and your all I see in this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif place. Hows business in Cali? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (VWPOKER19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPOKER19* »_does that internet guy fron boardwalk sell cars, or just fire away on vortex all day? no offense bro. Your all over the on this thing. Im new, and your all I see in this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif place. Hows business in Cali? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (VWPOKER19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPOKER19* »_does that internet guy fron boardwalk sell cars, or just fire away on vortex all day? no offense bro. Your all over the on this thing. Im new, and your all I see in this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif place. Hows business in Cali? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm pretty much all over this thing. The trick with internet is my customers come to me and I don't have to stand around all day waiting for them, so I'm usually bored out of my mind all day. What is a cure for boredom? Surf the tex all day. I sell a healthy amount of cars a month to tex members too, so it's worth it.


----------



## VWPOKER19 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*

I SELL VW ON THE EAST COAST IN CONNECTICUT. NICE TO SEE THINGS ARE PICKING UP. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

still reading this. browsing through, refreshing memory. It really is key to figure out what the buyer is looking for and then selling them on those points. Specs hardly ever matter. make the person feel good about themselves, and that they are making a good purchase, and boom, you have them sold. Eliminate the doubt in their mind, and dont put doubt into their mind.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_still reading this. browsing through, refreshing memory. It really is key to figure out what the buyer is looking for and then selling them on those points. Specs hardly ever matter. make the person feel good about themselves, and that they are making a good purchase, and boom, you have them sold. Eliminate the doubt in their mind, and dont put doubt into their mind.

Have you sold one yet?


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ndTimesACharm* »_
Have you sold one yet?









Let me start with, the nissan store im at right now, sold ~40 cars total last month.
then let me say, they wont allow me to sell there.
And let me conclude with, in 10 days, the new store opens, and i move back there, and bam, i get to sell... only 5 salesmen right now for the BPG store, which expects to do 150+ every month. not bad for 5 salesmen, though they want 12.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
Let me start with, the nissan store im at right now, sold ~40 cars total last month.
then let me say, they wont allow me to sell there.
And let me conclude with, in 10 days, the new store opens, and i move back there, and bam, i get to sell... only 5 salesmen right now for the BPG store, which expects to do 150+ every month. not bad for 5 salesmen, though they want 12.

Our BMW store did 56 cars last weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*

remember. when things start going into a slump. GO BACK TO BASICS.
also remember, have fun with it and your customers. when you enjoy going in and rockin' and rolling the customers get in on your vibe.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

I got 2 Up's today. one at our Nissan store, on a 2.5 S Altima w/ conv. package. he is a "be back" but im pretty sure he will be, need to get his trade in, he was in a hurry.
the other was across the street at our Honda store, they were very busy, with not enough sales ppl, so i went over, helped, and got a VERY good up, it is a "be back" but its an already scheduled appt on Wednesday for a 5spd Accord LX. he had to get his wife, (and i couldnt do a "well we can take your new car to get your wife" as well, we dont have his exact car.) i did get a "if i buy a honda i will purchase it through you" deal. i was never pushy (atleast not in my opinion) i listened to what the SM told me to say, and said it, but never forced him to do anything. So, tuesday, i call, confirm the appt, and wednesday hopefully i sell a car


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Car salesman rule #65,482(a):
If you didn't get the money, there's over a 99% chance that your "be-backs" won't be back.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_Car salesman rule #65,482(a):
If you didn't get the money, there's over a 99% chance that your "be-backs" won't be back. 


The first one, im 50/50 on him coming back.
the second one, im 98% sure he will. Its something my dad always told me when i started he never got the money the first time. then they always came back, and everyone always asked him "how did you get them to come back" he said he was always honets, never forced or pressured anyone. thats how im going to pursue it. if they want to put money down, then we can do it that way, but if they arent, im not going to pressure them. The honda guy happens to know he would be my first car sale, and i told him it would be a pleasure to have him as my first customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Well, when my be back bus carrying the thousands of be backs I have comes in, I'm going to pack up, leave for the Bahamas, and never been seen from again. Maybe I'll buy my own Island...
Repeat after me. Until their new car hits the road with a trip sticker in it, and you collect the cash, nothing is a done deal. NOTHING. You have a few prospects brewing, and that is good. You have nothing to count on. I typically have 3-6 of those brewing at any given time, and a good weekend for me is when I have 10 of them brewing. If you have ten prospects and appointments on Friday, 4-6 will show on Saturday, and 1-3 will buy. 
Everyone gets their own averages, and I'm glad you are excited, but don't count your chickens. Follow up, and never bank on a deal being done till it is done.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i agree 100% with Brendan, deals are like fish... the longer they sit around, the more they stink.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Well, as expected, but not expressed in my prior post, Altima dude is ignoring my calls, so we shall see if he calls back.
Accord guy gets a phone call tomorrow.
Had one up today, on an Xterra, but they are cross shopping it with the Highlander (wtf?) and the Escape... pretty sure the Highlander will win, but who knows.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Would you guys be interested if i started up a website, with a blog, maybe some forums, and detailed my slow, but steady process? i could have it running by monday, which is when i move into the new store... of course names, and what not either wont be included, or changed... and i wont post where i work either. but that is about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

I'd read it as long as websense at work didn't block it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'd read it too


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*

It would be a good read, as much as it stinks the "Be back bus" is always broken down...like Brendan, if it came back for me, I would not be here, as much as salespeople say that we lie, that is the #1 lie from the customer...a month ago I had a guy try to convince me he was not BS'ing me when he was looking at a 997TT, I told him, show me some evidence of you comming back....mind you, the whole time he was like, "I am not a BSer man, really, I am getting a check from my mortgage company...etc etc etc" he went as far as showing me he was getting a check for $300K that day...I was like, ok, go get your $$$, bring me a check for $xxx,xxx.xx and I will hand you the keys to your new 997. Funny, within a week, his cell was turned off, and my other porsche guy hasnt heard back from him either. I guess he had other issues in life....


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Okay, ill get the site name decided tonight, and purchased... since i just got my first sale..
ill give more detail later, but they went to get a checkbook and come back (note: they were in a rental Neon because their current car was broken... and i used the "you are retired, you deserve this vehicle" line...)
i done did good according to my SM.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (DCubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCubed* »_It would be a good read, as much as it stinks the "Be back bus" is always broken down...like Brendan, if it came back for me, I would not be here, as much as salespeople say that we lie, that is the #1 lie from the customer...a month ago I had a guy try to convince me he was not BS'ing me when he was looking at a 997TT, I told him, show me some evidence of you comming back....mind you, the whole time he was like, "I am not a BSer man, really, I am getting a check from my mortgage company...etc etc etc" he went as far as showing me he was getting a check for $300K that day...I was like, ok, go get your $$$, bring me a check for $xxx,xxx.xx and I will hand you the keys to your new 997. Funny, within a week, his cell was turned off, and my other porsche guy hasnt heard back from him either. I guess he had other issues in life....

I'm sure that car must be a pain to get a good committed customer on. I could only imagine the people fueled by hopes and dreams that want to talk your ear off for hours about it.








I hate when big ones get away like that...


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Okay, im at home now... got the car sold, delivered, etc. went smooth, i got a nice customer for the first customer of my life, but that makes me happy








ill get to work on the website and see how i want to lay it out, gotta figure out if my hosting still works or not, and how to get that all done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Make money?


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Make money? 

pretty sure its a mini, i didnt ask, nor really care, i had to split it as once i got them inside, the paper work, and what not got me lil frazzled, next time i can take a customer myself though im 99% sure. i got them in and basically had them, but didnt know how to proceed for sure... it took a little convincing on my part, they were ready to leave and go look at Toyota... luckily we had a 2006 Camry on the used lot... i pulled it up, let him sit in it (it was a stripper camry, but so was the Altima he did NOT like...) he didnt like it near as much as the Altima, and yes, the Altima has a much nicer interior IMO than the Camry... So he still needed to go look at his T&C and see if it worked... it wouldnt, he came back, when they came back his wife said "you know, he really thought about turning around before we even left the building, we saw those other people looking at it..."








He walked OTD at something around 27850 for a 2.5 SL w/ connection, floor mats, spoiler, kick plates, splash guards, emergency aid kit, which MSRP is $27,265. so, he got fairly good deal, i know doc fee is $250, tax was i believe 6.75, dont know title cost... so it was not a huge profit, dont even know if we were $500 over invoice... so at minimum i made $37.50 which is better than $0.


_Modified by Nourdmrolnmt at 6:43 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Set a goal. Lets say... 20 cars a month. Although people along the way may have a few good tidbits, unless they're reaching your goal of 20 cars a month be very cautious about the advice you heed.


----------



## Reaxion (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Just have a good attitude and take every up with a smile on your face. That's the best advice I can give. Let the managers deal with the price and don't let other sales guys/personal problems take you off of your game.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Popped my used car cherry today.
discovered that my first deal was NOT a mini, rather it was worth about $45.81 per person, or $91 ish.
the used i have NO clue what i sold it at compared to what we paid, but it was a 04 Sentra with 75k miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Popped my used car cherry today.
discovered that my first deal was NOT a mini, rather it was worth about $45.81 per person, or $91 ish.
the used i have NO clue what i sold it at compared to what we paid, but it was a 04 Sentra with 75k miles.

I'll give you a great hint. Never learn the margins in the cars, never find out what the dealer owns a used car for. You'll talk yourself out of gross. Let the managers deal with it, and don't worry about your commissions till the end of the pay period. 
The reason why I asked "make money" was to see how you were tracking your income. Do it every two weeks; it's a lot easier to hold your concentration that way IMO.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'll give you a great hint. Never learn the margins in the cars, never find out what the dealer owns a used car for. You'll talk yourself out of gross. Let the managers deal with it, and don't worry about your commissions till the end of the pay period. 
The reason why I asked "make money" was to see how you were tracking your income. Do it every two weeks; it's a lot easier to hold your concentration that way IMO. 

i never do any negotiating myself, i always have to go into the manager, and he tells me numbers, i try not to look at the screen. im just saying, even after the $2000 deposit on it, i dont know what the margin is. ill get a sheet with what i made on it in a few more days.
i will say one thing, being 20 years old, it is VERY weird selling to fairly attractive 20 year olds...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
i will say one thing, being 20 years old, it is VERY weird selling to fairly attractive 20 year olds...
















Shouldn't be weird. Use it to your advantage. What's weird is that I'm one of the go to guys for anything; closing deals, explaining options etc, and I'm 23...







Being young in this business is a very good thing IMO.


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Now here's where you start your customer base. Call them a few days after they have taken delivery to see if there are any questions they have come up with.
Before you hang up ask them how many cars are in the family. then ask how many drivers. Who's next in line for a vehicle..etc..etc...
Now call them every 90 day's or so too see how things are going.
If you want any tip's on follow up or anything feel free to pm me or email me anytime. 
congrats!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Well, as expected, but not expressed in my prior post, *Altima dude is ignoring my calls,* so we shall see if he calls back.
Accord guy gets a phone call tomorrow.
Had one up today, on an Xterra, but they are cross shopping it with the Highlander (wtf?) and the Escape... pretty sure the Highlander will win, but who knows.


Let me ask you this. What did you say in the message?


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (-MrGti-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-MrGti-* »_

Let me ask you this. What did you say in the message?

iirc, i believe the msg i left him was similar to "Hey, XXX XX @ XXX Nissan, we actually have the exact vehicle you are looking for on the lot and i was wondering if you were still interested in the 2007 Altima XXX(model details) please give me a call back at ####again that is XXX @ ####)
i havent called him in over a week now, i MIGHT on monday, who knows.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Popped my used car cherry today.
discovered that my first deal was NOT a mini, rather it was worth about $45.81 per person, or $91 ish.
the used i have NO clue what i sold it at compared to what we paid, but it was a 04 Sentra with 75k miles.

Wait a second here ... you mean to tell me you popped a car and made only $45.81 ... as in fourty-five dollars and eighty one cents? 
My salesmen earn a minimum of $300 per unit and most are in the $400-$500 range. Even the junior guys get a deuce a unit. 
So if $45.81 isn't a mini, what exactly do you consider a mini to be?
I'm printing this out and posting it in the office Monday morning.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
iirc, i believe the msg i left him was similar to "Hey, XXX XX @ XXX Nissan, we actually have the exact vehicle you are looking for on the lot and i was wondering if you were still interested in the 2007 Altima XXX(model details) please give me a call back at ####again that is XXX @ ####)
i havent called him in over a week now, i MIGHT on monday, who knows.

Tsk Tsk Tsk ... You blew your load prematurely on that one.
Next time, keep it short and simple, "Hello Mr. Smith, this is Fred Jones from Quality Nissan ... You were in our store two weeks ago shopping for a new Altima. I have something very important to share with you. Please give me a call back as soon as you can ... 847-555-1212. Thanks and have a great day!"
Curiosity will eat the man alive and he will have to call you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m_parallel (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*

Wow, you guys sold a COX Altima for less than MSRP?!?
You can't get that car out here. We're sold out for four weeks.
Good work on the sale though!


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_
Tsk Tsk Tsk ... You blew your load prematurely on that one.
Next time, keep it short and simple, "Hello Mr. Smith, this is Fred Jones from Quality Nissan ... You were in our store two weeks ago shopping for a new Altima. I have something very important to share with you. Please give me a call back as soon as you can ... 847-555-1212. Thanks and have a great day!"
Curiosity will eat the man alive and he will have to call you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Exactly, But you better have some new news for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_
Wait a second here ... you mean to tell me you popped a car and made only $45.81 ... as in fourty-five dollars and eighty one cents? 
My salesmen earn a minimum of $300 per unit and most are in the $400-$500 range. Even the junior guys get a deuce a unit. 
So if $45.81 isn't a mini, what exactly do you consider a mini to be?
I'm printing this out and posting it in the office Monday morning.









a mini is $75 per vehicle, but when you split the vehicle, obviously it drops significantly...
and yes, that was well under MSRP for the Altima... we just sold a 3.5SE w/ Tech and a 6spd tranny yesterday for under MSRP...
monday comes the big move to the new store, and lots of driving vehicles around...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (-MrGti-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-MrGti-* »_

Exactly, But you better have some new news for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do that trick all the time. "Hey there Bozo this is Brendan from Boardwalk. I was looking into a few options for you, and I have some great news and advice for you. Please give me a call back, you'll want to hear what I have come up with."
That IMO works best when you have good rapport with your customer, and they like you.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
a mini is $75 per vehicle, but when you split the vehicle, obviously it drops significantly......

Damn ... no wonder why they call me Santa Claus.








Now tell me ... what qualifies as "splitting the vehicle"? What has to happen in terms of sharing the deal in order for the commission to be split?
Brendan and others ... care to chime in on the commission structure at your stores?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_Damn ... no wonder why they call me Santa Claus.








Now tell me ... what qualifies as "splitting the vehicle"? What has to happen in terms of sharing the deal in order for the commission to be split?
Brendan and others ... care to chime in on the commission structure at your stores?

Split deals happen when you either take a phone up and log it, demo a customer, negotiate the deal, or deliver the car. If someone else does any of those things to one of your customers, they get 1/2 the deal. 
My floor guys get paid $100 minis, and get paid on money made on front end gross over invoice, usually at 22%. There is a $300 pac (paying the owner) per car, and that comes out of the front end gross. 
I'm glad I'm not a floor guy.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My floor guys get paid $100 minis, and get paid on money made on front end gross over invoice, usually at 22%. There is a $300 pac (paying the owner) per car, and that comes out of the front end gross. 
I'm glad I'm not a floor guy.









Those commissions are not unreasonable and probably average out quite comparable to what I pay. I have always tried to stay away from percentages on the used side for two reasons ... a) I don't want anyone to know what I made on a car and, b) 90%+ of our deals are deep subprime "buy here/pay here" type transactions so there really are no front end profits so to speak. For those two main reasons, everyone is on a flat rate commission schedule that escalates when the vehicle is sold for greater than asking price. If the salesman throws another nickel of juice on the deal, he gets $100. A grand over sheet nets him another $200 and so on. The couple seasoned guys I have can usually roll a deal a grand over sheet without blinking an eye.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*

don't count the money until the end of the month.....an old superstition of mine from my waiting table days.......some of the guys would go into the walk-in and count their cash.....and either be happy or p***ed off at the amount they had in th middle of the shift.....
I always took the long run approach .......its the end of the day/week/month that matters.....getting hung up on one good/bad deal will mess your sales head up.......


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

arg... now im pissed. I live about 25 minutes from work. and when i sold the car on saturday, i had told them that i would be in from 12-9 on monday and would deliver the car then. But my finance mgr decided to tell them "Well, you can come in whenever you want to get the car"
so, this morning at 9:30 i get a phone call from work "hey, can you make it in by 10 to deliver the car? if not you have to split it"
uh, lemme think... Shower/shave: 15 minutes. Eat: 10 min (minimum). Get Gas: 10 min. drive to work: 20 min (minimum)
nope. not even possible. i could show up in shorts and a t-shirt, then drive back home... would that make you happy?
you know, that just sucks... now i must split the deal because someone just has to deliver the car, no paper work other than a make-ready, just show the car, hand the keys, maybe a quick walkaround, and say enjoy your car...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_arg... now im pissed. I live about 25 minutes from work. and when i sold the car on saturday, i had told them that i would be in from 12-9 on monday and would deliver the car then. But my finance mgr decided to tell them "Well, you can come in whenever you want to get the car"
so, this morning at 9:30 i get a phone call from work "hey, can you make it in by 10 to deliver the car? if not you have to split it"
uh, lemme think... Shower/shave: 15 minutes. Eat: 10 min (minimum). Get Gas: 10 min. drive to work: 20 min (minimum)
nope. not even possible. i could show up in shorts and a t-shirt, then drive back home... would that make you happy?
you know, that just sucks... now i must split the deal because someone just has to deliver the car, no paper work other than a make-ready, just show the car, hand the keys, maybe a quick walkaround, and say enjoy your car...

That's this job for you. That's why I make sure I always set the appointment with my people. "Hey guys, I live a little bit from work, so call my cell and give me an hour or so heads up, that way I can make sure everything is perfect for you."
Getting burned a few times is the way you'll learn.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's this job for you. That's why I make sure I always set the appointment with my people. "Hey guys, I live a little bit from work, so call my cell and give me an hour or so heads up, that way I can make sure everything is perfect for you."
Getting burned a few times is the way you'll learn. 

i had originally told them that i work from 12-9 on mon/tues... then my finance manager decides to say "well you guys can show up whenever you want to get everything setup."
and i went








total money made for me was $127.84.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
i had originally told them that i work from 12-9 on mon/tues... then my finance manager decides to say "well you guys can show up whenever you want to get everything setup."
and i went








total money made for me was $127.84.

Your are the salesmen, and your customers are under your control. Eff the finance guy and what he said. It cost you money, so in the future be strong, let your customers know when you'll be in, and when they can pick up the car.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Your are the salesmen, and your customers are under your control. Eff the finance guy and what he said. It cost you money, so in the future be strong, let your customers know when you'll be in, and when they can pick up the car. 

There were a few other things that ended up going wrong with the deal when delivery came. at some point a crack in the windsheild developed, it was NEVER there when we test drove the vehicle, it would have been completely obvious. it did appear somehow (byebye some money) and the glovebox was broken which we never noticed.. (byebye more money) and i guess there was a shimmy and the tires needed balanced (byebye more money). i had NEVER discovered those issues nor was i informed of them. which sucks.


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Just curious ... how does your boss feel about consumating company business on your personal cellphones? At my store, giving a customer your personal cellphone # is a terminable offense. Those are MY customers and you are selling MY automobiles so you will use my phones and my facilities to do so.
I took on that policy after catching a salesman diverting customers to another dealership where he was receiving a bird dog from a buddy of his who would sell the customer a car. He lost his job and that was the end of the cellphones.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_Just curious ... how does your boss feel about consumating company business on your personal cellphones? At my store, giving a customer your personal cellphone # is a terminable offense. Those are MY customers and you are selling MY automobiles so you will use my phones and my facilities to do so.
I took on that policy after catching a salesman diverting customers to another dealership where he was receiving a bird dog from a buddy of his who would sell the customer a car. He lost his job and that was the end of the cellphones. 

At my dealership there is no rule against personal cell phones - it is actually encouraged to work away from work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*

My work pays for my Treo. The way I view it is that they are my customers, and I'll handle them on my time.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_Car salesman rule #65,482(a):
If you didn't get the money, there's over a 99% chance that your "be-backs" won't be back. 


I must be one of the 1%. My last three cars I purchased, I said I would be back, and I was. If I'm not interested now or potentially for some time, I tell the sales person up front.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_Get the cash! No matter what it takes, get something from the buyer -- be it *his car keys, title to his car,* down payment, etc., GET IT! If you let the customer walk off the lot without leaving something, you have LOST THE SALE.

Major dirtbag ploys in bold.





















We had that happen once about ten years ago. They "lost" the keys to our car, and wouldn't return them. I had told them when we first stepped into the showroom that we were early in our comparison shopping, and would not be making a purchase that day as a courtesy so they could plan their level of effort accordingly.
I was calm the first couple of times, but when it became obvious they had no intention of returning them, I became increasingly agitated, to the point where I wanted to beat the living crap out of the sales manager. My wife could sense that I was near snapping, so she grabbed her extra set of keys and started to drag me out of the showroom. She also started to tell them she was going to call the police to state that it appears someone was trying to steal our car. I also said in a loud voice that they were trying to force us into a deal by hiding our car keys - it was funny to see another couple immediately start hounding their salesman for their keys. Low and behold, our keys magically turned up in the manager's pocket and we were on our way.
I felt sorry for the salesman. He actually looked embarassed the moment the sales manager started this tactic, and he seemed like a decent guy throughout. He called as a "follow up" to see if I was still interested in the car. I said no way, but did tell him that he seemed like a decent guy and should find a better dealership before he lost his integrity...


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

well, im at the new store just getting it ready and what not.
we get the cars in by friday...
somehow we got alloted 23 Enclaves, which is more than every other Buick dealer in the region combined


----------



## Jetdrivr (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Double-V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double-V* »_
Major dirtbag ploys in bold.























Some might call it a dirtbag ploy; others just call it business.
Bottom line -- buyers are liars. No other way around it. If a "be-back" is serious about actually coming back, he/she should have absolutely no problem stepping up to their commitment with a cash down payment or some other form of commitment. If a buyer says they will be back to consummate the sale but has no intention of actually making a purchase, they are nothing more than a jive ass bull****ter with no money.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_
Some might call it a dirtbag ploy; others just call it business.
Bottom line -- buyers are liars. No other way around it. If a "be-back" is serious about actually coming back, he/she should have absolutely no problem stepping up to their commitment with a cash down payment or some other form of commitment. If a buyer says they will be back to consummate the sale but has no intention of actually making a purchase, they are nothing more than a jive ass bull****ter with no money.


I agree that people should stand by their convictions, but theft of keys or title is not business.


----------



## Scala24 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Double-V)*

I like this thread, very interesting to read everyone's views from around the country....I understand the whole taking a persons keys or getting some kind of 'glue', but i what i have found to work nearly 100% of the time is simply looking the customers in the eyes and saying, "mr/ms customer normally the dealership requires me to ask for cash/credit card/keys to show you are serious about the car, but i TRUST you that you are serious and your word is good enough right?" It always works, and the 1 time (in 2+yrs) it didnt, the guy tried to back out and then i called him on it and would not sell him a car. Simply told him that he lied to me and I would not want him as a customer of mine, but that is the very very rare occasion......as much as i love money, i will not have someone look me in the eye and flat out lie
Did i read someone's pac is only $300....mine is $700, i think i need to go out west....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Scala24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scala24* »_
Did i read someone's pac is only $300....mine is $700, i think i need to go out west....

Yup, $300 new, $800 used. Pac doesn't factor into my check either on new cars.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup, $300 new, $800 used. Pac doesn't factor into my check either on new cars.









Pac is $125 on new cars
$525 on used cars (including a $75 ad budget)...
new pay plan at the new store...
$2500 salary for the first 90 days.
then we go to...
New:
$1-$400: 30%
$401+: 35%
Used:
$1-$2000: 25%
$2001+ : 30%


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Ahaha - I have a $100 pac on new and a $100 pac on used. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (2ndTimesACharm)*

I like the pac on used. I like my new car pack...but used car pac kills me. I can't get them to waive that one for me...


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (-MrGti-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-MrGti-* »_Now here's where you start your customer base. Call them a few days after they have taken delivery to see if there are any questions they have come up with.
Before you hang up ask them how many cars are in the family. then ask how many drivers. Who's next in line for a vehicle..etc..etc...
Now call them every 90 day's or so too see how things are going.
If you want any tip's on follow up or anything feel free to pm me or email me anytime. 
congrats!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not a sales guy, but as a customer this is my pet peeve! I bought a GLI from a guy who never ever followed-up with me. The car gave me issues 2 weeks after taking delivery, tried to get in touch with him, nothing, he just blew me off. When it came time to get my Rabbit, guess who I didn't see! The Rabbit was another issue though, the salesman/dealership never followed-up with me on it, nothing zip. So enter third car recently, on my Jetta WE the sales guy said he'd follow-up with me. Guess what, he has! He called me exactly when he said he would just to see if everything is going ok. I know where I'll get my next VW and from who!


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

it's just business when a customer comes in a kicks tires, works you on price...gets to the signing ......then walks..........it's just business .......the customer's business.......you steal his keys .....he walks....just business right?

there is always two sides to the story.....
I think they guy here that started this thread.....is on his way to a good career in sales.....and maybe something other than cars......he had the cojones to ASK for tips an advice......


_Modified by mauslick at 10:43 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (mauslick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauslick* »_it's just business when a customer comes in a kicks tires, works you on price...gets to the signing ......then walks..........it's just business .......the customer's business.......you steal his keys .....he walks....just business right?

there is always two sides to the story.....
I think they guy here that started this thread.....is on his way to a good career in sales.....and maybe something other than cars......he had the cojones to ASK for tips an advice......

_Modified by mauslick at 10:43 PM 5-17-2007_

Hell, yesterday i sold my first car all myself, all paperwork, delivery etc.
you know what i did? i told the GM of the store that i would be in the next morning to talk with him and see what he had to critique me on and see what he felt i could do different.
And... i have to admit, the damn Acadia, is really a huge hit. we arent open yet, but have gotten 16 Acadia's in... you know how many ppl have already looked at them? 2. yes, 2 before we open.. both are very ready to purchase... and guess who upped both of them







they both have my card








The Enclave is gunna be a very good success for Buick as well.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

what is an acadia???


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (mauslick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauslick* »_what is an acadia???

GMC's lambda vehicle, 7 seater, CUV, AWD/FWD with good MPG and HP ratings... extremely nice vehicle.


----------



## anotoneher (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_arg... now im pissed. I live about 25 minutes from work. and when i sold the car on saturday, i had told them that i would be in from 12-9 on monday and would deliver the car then. But my finance mgr decided to tell them "Well, you can come in whenever you want to get the car"
so, this morning at 9:30 i get a phone call from work "hey, can you make it in by 10 to deliver the car? if not you have to split it"
uh, lemme think... Shower/shave: 15 minutes. Eat: 10 min (minimum). Get Gas: 10 min. drive to work: 20 min (minimum)
nope. not even possible. i could show up in shorts and a t-shirt, then drive back home... would that make you happy?
you know, that just sucks... now i must split the deal because someone just has to deliver the car, no paper work other than a make-ready, just show the car, hand the keys, maybe a quick walkaround, and say enjoy your car...

I had this problem when I had first started, then I got a "desk buddy". Someone who will help me when needed. But I always gas my car up, get it cleaned, already have the paperwork done. They just play usher for me.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

today was NOT fun... ugh, it was 90 out, i was in a tie, and suit pants...
we got in about 50+ cars and had to begin stocking them all in... ugh.


----------



## corradomadman (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (MKVnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVnick* »_. . . . but my one piece of advice to you would be to sell as many used cars as you can. 


well duh, thanks for advice Jon Madden














jk. . i had to do it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (corradomadman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradomadman* »_
well duh, thanks for advice Jon Madden














jk. . i had to do it









"It's the end of the season, you gotta play for keeps"


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*

I'll tell you what NOT to do.
Tell a customer (in this case myself) that you will call him right back and NOT do it. (it's been 3 1/2 hrs) I'm just waiting for his phone calll to give him the green light on the purchase. I think he just lost a sale. Oh well, it sucks cause I really wanted the car, but his lack of follow up on the sale process speaks volumes as to what's in store from that dealership.
-i


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (ike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ike* »_I'll tell you what NOT to do.
Tell a customer (in this case myself) that you will call him right back and NOT do it. (it's been 3 1/2 hrs) I'm just waiting for his phone calll to give him the green light on the purchase. I think he just lost a sale. Oh well, it sucks cause I really wanted the car, but his lack of follow up on the sale process speaks volumes as to what's in store from that dealership.
-i 

I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet. Salesmen get slammed, and sometimes they cant get back with you. Doesn't mean they dont want to, or are not trying to but, but every now and again I get so busy out of nowwhere that things go on the back burner. 
The real trick is calling him back, and letting him know you want an update.


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*

True, I know people get busy, but he could have sent me an email or had someone else call me. I'm perplexed. I'm sitting here with a whole bunch of money burning a hole in my pocket and my phone is not ringing. Oh well weekedn is here time to visit another dealer.


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (ike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ike* »_True, I know people get busy, but he could have sent me an email or had someone else call me. I'm perplexed. I'm sitting here with a whole bunch of money burning a hole in my pocket and my phone is not ringing. Oh well weekedn is here time to visit another dealer.

Call the dealership and ask for him. If he answers you know he was blowing you off, however you may find out that he did get busy. He wouldn't have someone else call you due to the fact he might have to split his deal.
I don't agree either way myself. He can stop for a few seconds and give you a ring. Atleast that's what I would do.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

There also can be the problem where the sales managers are busy, and thusly not able to get YOU a number as the consultant... because to them, someone in the store is more important than one wanting numbers over the phone.
I am TRYING to get the Internet Sales position there, but right now it is being done by someone who leaves for school in the fall, so hopefully she does it right. and then ill do it better. the GM knows my intentions are to try and do it, but he also knows im not the one starting it. (im not going to go into detail as to how she got the job, pm me if you want).
Also, i get to drive from where i live, for 4 hours tomorrow for a damn dealer trade, and its a ****ing GMS deal, needless to say, im very pissed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*

Haha, dealer trade for a mini. Been there.








Being an ISM is great. I don't usually take floor ups, my pay plan owns, and all I do all day is surf Vortex. I'd aim for that job, as it is the easiest money to be made. I make a lot more than one of the sales managers here, and I work 1/2 the hours.


----------



## Joe-E (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Jetdrivr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetdrivr* »_

Bottom line -- buyers are liars. 


Hello pot my name is kettle


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Joe-E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joe-E* »_
Hello pot my name is kettle








It does work both ways. When it comes to negotiation both parties generally have their own white lies to serve their interests. Just as dealers are labeled liars, we get lied to enough that we don't trust customers. 
IMO, trust with your salesmen should be earned. A good one you trust should be rewarded with business, as long as his pricing is inline with the market value of the car. 
I tell a lot of my customers that I'll be open and honest the whole time, and I appreciate it in return. Its funny when you tell people "be honest with me, otherwise I'll play the game back, and since I know I'm better at it than you, we'll end up disliking eachother quickly, and I rather like you, so lets not have that happen."


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haha, dealer trade for a mini. Been there.








Being an ISM is great. I don't usually take floor ups, my pay plan owns, and all I do all day is surf Vortex. I'd aim for that job, as it is the easiest money to be made. I make a lot more than one of the sales managers here, and I work 1/2 the hours. 

you want to know what is worse? its a HALF deal... aka $75 for me and him...
luckily though, most days right now are spent standing around in a circle jerking off since we are dead slow being brand new... and not running much for advertising (WHY!!!!)


----------



## Joe-E (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







It does work both ways. When it comes to negotiation both parties generally have their own white lies to serve their interests. Just as dealers are labeled liars, we get lied to enough that we don't trust customers. 
IMO, trust with your salesmen should be earned. A good one you trust should be rewarded with business, as long as his pricing is inline with the market value of the car. 
I tell a lot of my customers that I'll be open and honest the whole time, and I appreciate it in return. Its funny when you tell people "be honest with me, otherwise I'll play the game back, and since I know I'm better at it than you, we'll end up disliking eachother quickly, and I rather like you, so lets not have that happen."









Hey I've lied to dealers but only the ones that give me business. I've called myself had said i had an emergency at home, and such. But I start out honest. It's when my BS detector goes off that I start to spin a yarn.
Example I wanted a 350Z. I noticed that a some of the local dealers had crazy ads in the papers saying the were moving 350Z for 22,999. We all know this is impossible. I called one of these guys and ask what are the qualifications for that price. he wouldn't mention then on the phone but assured me the price was correct and for me to come down. I asked him again and explain that his dealership was 40 miles away from me and I didn't want to come down for nothing. he told me that there were no gimmicks. Anyway this place is near the dealership that sold my godfather his Audi, he had asked me the week before if I could take his care to get serviced while he was on vacation. Hey Any reason to drive a nice car is good enough reason go right.
When I get there the guy then tells me I need to qualify for GI discount College grad Discount Owner loyalty discount there were also lot fees and finance and prep fees. So I explained to the salesman that my grandfather just past away last week and left me that Audi and around $112K after taxes and I wanted something sportier You should have seen his eyes light up. 
regardless to say I'm never allowed back there again after drifting a 350Z out the lot and trying to pull off a donut in the lot before the salesman cut the ignition and kicked me out of the car. 
Now would it have been bad for that guy to tell me that i had to qualify for 2500 in rebates plus put almost 3Gs down (2K + lot and prep fees)


----------



## -MrGti- (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_
you want to know what is worse? its a HALF deal... aka $75 for me and him...
luckily though, most days right now are spent standing around in a circle jerking off since we are dead slow being brand new... and not running much for advertising (WHY!!!!)


It's a split deal so what. Here once again is where you can continue with your customer base. I would put money on it that he never follows up. Give them a call a few hours after delivery... etc etc


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Double-V)*

Hey, if you want to steal my keys thats fine. I'm sure the police don't mind filing a report in your showroom.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Joe-E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joe-E* »_
Hey I've lied to dealers but only the ones that give me business. I've called myself had said i had an emergency at home, and such. But I start out honest. It's when my BS detector goes off that I start to spin a yarn.


Yup, that's the working both ways part. I always try to nip that in the bud. Everyone has lower blood pressure that way.








Great story about the 350Z! Lord knows I've done a few things like that in the past before I worked as a salesmen.


----------



## Joe-E (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  ([email protected])*

It's why I have recommended My last salesman to 7 people two have actually purchased cars from him and said the same thing. Best car shopping experience ever. There is absolutely BS games there. If they can overcome the bad rep that the place had before the completely overhauled the sales staff they should do fine


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

I got one of the greatest compliments today over the phone from a potential customer...
I had last talked to her voicemail on May 28th, figuring it was Dead, as this lead originated on May 14th. She was comparing the Murano with a Highlander and was thinking of the highlander. However, today, she gave me a call and said "Hey, we were at "competing place" looking at Muranos and i am definitely going with a Murano. HOwever, the only reason i did not purchase there and then, was because i told my husband about the nicest salesman and how it would be a disservice to him to not atleast give him a chance to give us numbers as well"
it made me smile when that was said


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_I got one of the greatest compliments today over the phone from a potential customer...
I had last talked to her voicemail on May 28th, figuring it was Dead, as this lead originated on May 14th. She was comparing the Murano with a Highlander and was thinking of the highlander. However, today, she gave me a call and said "Hey, we were at "competing place" looking at Muranos and i am definitely going with a Murano. HOwever, the only reason i did not purchase there and then, was because i told my husband about the nicest salesman and how it would be a disservice to him to not atleast give him a chance to give us numbers as well"
it made me smile when that was said

Keep that up and you'll make money. Unless you are like my last customer...purchased a car last Wed from me, and was tickled pink. So, she comes in with her girlfriend, doesn't ask for me, and I walk around back to see her with another salesmen. Gee, thanks. She goes on and on about how great your service was, how pleased we are, how you're getting 10's on the survey...yadadadada who care. Thanks for rewarding my job well done with a tick mark on the board for another salesguy. Nothing a little Forza 2 and some Jameson wont fix.


----------



## Joe-E (May 16, 2007)

When I was shopping for my latest car that happened to me. I had contacted this salesperson via the internet and she set up an appointment to come in and test drive a new Altima. I could make it at the time we agreed so I called in and canceled. After finishing up what I had to do I had a finished up earlier then I though so I went buy the Nissan dealership. She had gone out and sure enough 3 other guys didn't mentioned that she'd be right back but all tried to sell me a car. Not knowing she was only at her lunch break I went with on of these jokers. you know the kind This price is today only. every other oil change free, what do I have to do to put you in this car tonight ect ect ect. nice car cut throat dealership though


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Joe-E)*

You couldn't pay me enough to work at a dealership like that.


----------



## Joe-E (May 16, 2007)

I have a better One still. When I went to check out a Sonata ( nice car, but a waste of time) the salesman and sales manager actually got into a fight screaming at each other outside dropping F bombs and I got to witness this because I went outside to stretch my legs do to the fact that they played the let the customer sit in the cubicle for 20 minutes while you go talk price with the manager.
So I walked out remembered I left my phone and lighter on his desk and went back into get it so I could have a smoke. This time I went out the side entrance because and low and behold there were the two of them going at each other because they thought I walked out.


----------



## TripleBlackGTI (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Automotive Sales Consultants, Come give me your hints  (Nourdmrolnmt)*

product knowledge is key. Your car and the competition


----------

